# Blank Cutting Jig -- adjusts to tube length



## gcox (Jul 7, 2006)

I was this in one of may catalogs in the past week or so under "New" items.. It's an Aluminum jig with a miter bar for a bandsaw or table saw. The tube is placed into the jig  and snugged up, this also adjusts the stop for the blank so that when the jig is run past the blade, the blank is cut to the exact length of the tube ( + .01s or so I would assume). 

IAC I've searched back through the catalogs and can't locate the item. Does anyone recall seeing this item in the past month (Jul '06). TIA.


----------



## Texas Taco (Jul 7, 2006)

I saw it in the Penn State catalog.


----------



## thewoodturner (Jul 7, 2006)

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/pkscjig.html


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jul 8, 2006)

I think it would be nice if the jig would allow you to leave the blank slightly larger. I have studied that design in depth while in my , Uhhh... reading room [] and will probably try to make a jig like it for my chop saw someday. I bet you could trim a hair off the stop block for the wood to make it cut oversize. I don't like the "exact fit", I like a little play room myself.


----------



## aggiengr (Jul 8, 2006)

I recently purchased the PSI model.  It does allow you to make the blank a little larger.  You can also back the jig a little further from your saw blade if you need to.  I usually cut blanks a little bigger due to tear out that I get with my drill bit on softer wood.  But I am going to experiment with cutting them exact to see how it works for me.


----------



## epson (Jul 8, 2006)

I just placed my order today.  I will write my review after I try it out.


----------



## kenwc (Jul 8, 2006)

I'v got one and I really like it.  I'm pondering a way to mount it to the fence with some adjustability so I can just leave it there.  Also won't have to hold the jig when I cut that way.  I'm thinking of mounting the jig to a strip of MDF maybe with some short slotted (horizontal) holes in the jig for left and right adjustment.  I have two holes in the fence on my CMS which are right behind where this jig goes.  I could put press in T-Nuts in the MDF where the holes are and use threaded knobs stuck in from the back of the fence into the MDF T-Nuts to hold the thing in place. This jig is a decent design and could be used on a CMS, Bandsaw, Miter Box etc..

The part number for it at PSI is = PKSCJIG


----------



## arioux (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi,

Just drill the blank before cutting, this jig eliminate the need for a trimmer and is very usefull for lenght sensitive kits.


----------



## kenwc (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arioux_
> <br />Hi,
> 
> Just drill the blank before cutting, this jig eliminate the need for a trimmer and is very usefull for lenght sensitive kits.



At least for me, it has not eliminated the need for trimming.  Lots of blanks are not flat down the sides and the way this jig holds the blank, the cut could end up being at a slight angle with reference to the end tube.  The trimmer squares it back up.


----------



## Pipes (Jul 11, 2006)

Iam  serious when I ask this !! Please don't take it wrong as Iam very new to a LOT of this stuff !!! I can't see the use for one a these ..I mean its so simple to cut blanks on a band saw ..Iam just puzzeled as @#$%^&* why anyone would need this !! ??? as for length a good disc sander lined up and level  is all IMHO the only thing  anyone should ever need to square a blank specialy on length sesitive kits like the Berea Euro round top and such !! just IMO now  I have only done about 100 pens or so  ! And anything that would help me Iam all for it ! I must be missing somthing I am slow I know [:I]






http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## aggiengr (Jul 13, 2006)

A good band saw would definitely help, but I do not have such.  My three-wheel band saw likes to cut crooked much more than straight.  This jig helps me get a better cut than cutting the blanks on my scroll saw or getting my hands too close to the CMS.  A good band saw would save me a good bit of time!!


----------

